# Coconut oil for DM



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I was discussing Rocky's DM with a friend whose father has ALS. ALS and Degenerative Myelopathy are very similar diseases, and my friend told me that there is much anecdotal evidence that heavy supplementation with coconut oil and help slow and sometimes even reverse the progression of ALS in humans. She says she has seen this in person with her own father. 

Figuring I had nothing to lose, I bought Rocky a bottle of unrefined, virgin coconut oil around Thanksgiving. Back at Thanksgiving he was doing so poorly that I thought he wouldn't make it until Christmas. Now we are at New Year's Eve and he is not falling down or dragging his paws as much. This could of course be just a natural variation as the disease progresses, but I thought I'd pass it along just in case anyone is interested. Coconut oil isn't that expensive and I see it as a "Can't hurt; might help" kind of thing. We started out at 1tsp, twice a day and gradually increased to 1Tbsp, twice a day.

Video: This Man Says He Reversed His ALS (Lou Gehrig’s Disease) Symptoms with Coconut Oil | AltHealthWorks.com

Coconut Oil Reverses Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis (ALS)

Coconut Oil Offers Hope For ALS, Alzheimer's, and Parkinson's


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Good for you for trying something not so mainstream...I recall using coconut oil for my last GSD who had DM.....and you are quite correct...........you have " nothing to lose". Your effort is worthy.


SuperG


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much are you giving?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BowWowMeow said:


> How much are you giving?


1 Tbsp in the morning and 1 Tbsp in the evening. I started at 1tsp at each feeding and worked our way up.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I give Sting coconut oil for his coat and skin. I didn't know it had other benefits. Great to know. Happy Rocky is doing so well!


----------

